# Build a nightstand with glass top



## dimensionswoodworks (Apr 4, 2017)

My latest shop project. I made this nightstand for a friend to memorialize her husband's father who recently passed away. Check out the build video here https://youtu.be/uFfm9uWP6YA


----------

